# ¿10 km / 10 kms al día?



## mh1

Hola,

¿cómo se abrevia "10 kilómetros" en español escrito, es "10 km" o "10 kms"? Y una velocidad como "30 kilómetros por hora", ¿es "30 km/h" o "30 kms/h"?


----------



## baufred

1. > http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilómetro
2. > http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velocidad

... que explica todo ... 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## julivertmeu

Siempre km.

Por ejemplo, tampoco se dice una botella de 10 ls, sino de 10 l (10 litros).


----------



## mh1

Gracias por las respuestas, pregunté porque en el libro de mi curso de español es una frase que dice "El año pasado Javier empezó a correr 10 kms al día." pero esto es probablemente un error en el libro.


----------



## FireRaptor

Aquí se usa siempre "km" "m".


----------



## Seal_Br

mh1 said:


> Gracias por las respuestas, pregunté porque en el libro de mi curso de español es una frase que dice "El año pasado Javier empezó a correr 10 kms al día." pero esto es probablemente un error en el libro.



Eso es porque el que lo ha escrito no es ingeniero y no comprende como se utilizan las unidades métricas en español


----------

